# Dalembert and Big Dog demoted!!



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Basketball/NBA/2004/10/26/686450-ap.html

Wow Marc Jackson over Dalembert?? so what's all this with people saying Sammi was the future??


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Yao Mania</b>!
> http://slam.canoe.ca/Slam/Basketball/NBA/2004/10/26/686450-ap.html
> 
> Wow Marc Jackson over Dalembert?? so what's all this with people saying Sammi was the future??


Well it's not the end of the world, this is just for the beginning of the season, I wouldn't be shocked to see changes happen eventually.

Marc Jackson deserved the starting nod at Center, he's been playing outstanding in the preseason, but he'll be hurt a couple weeks into the season.

Aaron McKie starting? :sour: That's a terrible move, I haven't watched tonight's game yet, but he hasn't been impressive at all during the preseason.

Looking at this, maybe O'Brien wants to allow Kenny Thomas to be more effective working with AI (because he's the only other proven scorer in the starting lineup).

I'll hold back judgement and see what it looks like.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

One last thing...



> Robinson did not play in an exhibition game against Utah on Tuesday night and left the locker-room before the game to tend to unrelated family matters. Robinson, entering his 11th season, has started 668 of 679 career games and has a 20.8 career scoring average.
> 
> "Glenn took it about as good as any NBA player has ever taken news that he was not going to be in the starting lineup," O'Brien said. "I have a tremendous amount of respect for the professional way he handled the situation."


I'll come out and say it now, RP McMurphy you were right. Big Dog is going to get traded or bought out. Not for even a fraction of a second do I believe that Robinson just happened to have to tend to "unrelated family matters" the day he finds out he's not starting.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Philadelphia is going to underachieve big time. I'm surprised they are starting Igoudala, I admit, but to demote Dalembert, is just stupid.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> I'll come out and say it now, RP McMurphy you were right. Big Dog is going to get traded or bought out. Not for even a fraction of a second do I believe that Robinson just happened to have to tend to "unrelated family matters" the day he finds out he's not starting.


Yes, I laughed out loud when I read that. He has probably played his last game in Sixers uniform. He will be bought out by the end of the week.



> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Philadelphia is going to underachieve big time. I'm surprised they are starting Igoudala, I admit, but to demote Dalembert, is just stupid.


With the way the Celtics are struggling, Philadelphia should run away with the Atlantic Division. Don't underestimate Jim O'Brien as a coach. He and Dick Harter will have this team playing incredibly good defense. I know you find that style of play boring, but they will win a lot of games. I wouldn't be shocked to see them make the Eastern Conference Finals.

I would not have demoted Samuel Dalembert either, but I don't think it's that big a deal really. He will still play starter's minutes so it's not like they are ruining his career. This is a reality check, for all the people on this website who have been overrating him.

Like you I am surprised that Andre Iguodala is starting. I thought he would average less than 10 minutes a game this year, it looks like I was completely wrong. I thought he would be a bust but when a coach who doesn't like to play rookies, puts you into the starting lineup from day one, that says a lot.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> Yes, I laughed out loud when I read that. He has probably played his last game in Sixers uniform. He will be bought out by the end of the week.
> ...


I may find the style of play boring, but I think Iverson at the PG spot is a disaster waiting to happen and I also feel that O'Brien is tremendously overrated as a Head Coach. He had one good season as a coach and I'm still not impressed. I think Philadelphia doesn't even make the playoffs.


----------



## Dirty Dirk41 (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> With the way the Celtics are struggling, Philadelphia should run






WTF do u mean the celtics are stuggling....Buddy its preseason an im tellin u it dont mean a thing.....Payton Pierce an crew will Dominate the division.....Philly will bomb an Celts will make the playoffs wit like a 5 or 6 seed....Im Telling u !


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

well since iggy is starting, this team has trouble at teh sf position. A few weeks ago i remember reading that big dog was diving for balls! But dalembert not starting? that is crazy, and it is going to hurt my fantasy b ball team......


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

HKF I agree that Obrien is overrated as a coach but leaving AI at SG would be a disaster waiting to happen. Him playing point is the only way to honestly prolong his career IMO. Also Just a general rant. obrien is already making me not like him. Mckie could have avg 40 pts a game in the preseason and that still wouldnt justify him starting. I mean NO Willie Green did not set the world on fire in the preseason but Aaron Mckie who is terribly out of shape in the starting lineup. Give me a break

See ya Big dog we hardly knew ya.

Get the F! up outta here


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I can see where you're coming from with that BEEZ, I'm just very confused with how O'Brien came to the conclusions he did. McKie and Jackson should not be starting.

Why isn't Salmons given a chance?


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I can see where you're coming from with that BEEZ, I'm just very confused with how O'Brien came to the conclusions he did. McKie and Jackson should not be starting.
> 
> Why isn't Salmons given a chance?


I've asked the same question all offseason, I was hoping if it wasn't Green starting at SG it would be Salmons. He missed last night's game due to a groin injury, I have this feeling that he'll be on the IR even though he proved to be more than adequate when given minutes running the point.

After watching last night's game, McKie was simply appalling, he can't run with anyone, he's not a threat on offense, the guy is in terrific shape for his age but he's so old physically that it doesn't matter he's terrible now.

Based on the games prior to tonight, Marc Jackson did perform best at Center, but last night it wasn't hard to see that Dalembert had a better game.

Now on Willie Green and Allen Iverson, when they have them running the point, they bring something else to the table but at the same time they're taking things from their teammates. I love PGs being decisive, but AI's trips to the line aren't going to help the other offensive players get into a rhythm. Willie Green's a SG, and there's no need to question it, he had a few possessions in a row where he took the ball down the court and attacked the basket. I have come to grips that these are guys who are going to have inflated stats this year based on how they're playing.

I really hope that AI would play more like he did in the Olympics, in regards of passing the ball. Also he still has that nasty habit of leaving his feet for almost every pass he makes.

Kenny Thomas probably will benefit most from the removal of Robinson, and he is probably the best carry-over from the starting lineup to play with bench players, except when Green wasn't passing the ball to him.

Like every year with the Sixers, the weaknesses are blatantly obvious, but before it's all said and done I'll be ignoring them only to fuss about them at the end of the season.


----------



## adomis82 (Aug 30, 2004)

Anyone think this might be a move to try and get Dalembert more aggresive and motivated. It seems to me that a Marc Jackson PF and Dalembert C would be the best matchup for the 76ers.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

First off iggy is not fit to start. He just is not fit to start. Marc jackson is a good player, coming off the bench. Dalembert should be the starter no question, and sitting wont get him motivated, it will get him pissed.

yeah i was expecting salmons to have more of an impact this season. But i guess o'brien sees something we dont see. If all this works a week from now, we will be calling him a genius. I also think the philly fans are underrating mckie. He had the best percentage for 3s last year. He is a good defender. And i think mckie benefits more in the starting lineup with his shot. otherwise this starting lineup would be all slashers. It will open up a lot of shots for mckie.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

dalembert benched will lead to trade demands if it continues to long
O'brien is looking like a dumbazz at the moment


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

I'm sure there will be times in the game where Iverson is moved back to shooting guard for a little bit to create some chaos.


----------



## Pan Mengtu (Jun 18, 2004)

Not starting Sam? Just foolish.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> First off iggy is not fit to start. He just is not fit to start. Marc jackson is a good player, coming off the bench. Dalembert should be the starter no question, and sitting wont get him motivated, it will get him pissed.
> 
> yeah i was expecting salmons to have more of an impact this season. But i guess o'brien sees something we dont see. If all this works a week from now, we will be calling him a genius. I also think the philly fans are underrating mckie. He had the best percentage for 3s last year. He is a good defender. And i think mckie benefits more in the starting lineup with his shot. otherwise this starting lineup would be all slashers. It will open up a lot of shots for mckie.


Whenever you come to this board you come and diss Iggy with no reasons and no backup to boot. He has clearly outplayed Robinson this preseason. He has also shown to be one of the better rookies this preseason. It seems something a little deeper there. Whats wrong? Mckie has nothing left in the tank. He also did NOT have the best 3 point percentage. That belonged to Anthony Peeler followed by Brian Cardinal followed by Fred hoiberg. 

Mckie sucks at this point and I would rather have his 3 point shooting at the end of games. Hes not half the defender he was last year and last year he was half the defender he was the season before that so you spin it whichever way you like.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>BEEZ</b>!
> 
> 
> Whenever you come to this board you come and diss Iggy with no reasons and no backup to boot. He has clearly outplayed Robinson this preseason. He has also shown to be one of the better rookies this preseason. It seems something a little deeper there. Whats wrong? Mckie has nothing left in the tank. He also did NOT have the best 3 point percentage. That belonged to Anthony Peeler followed by Brian Cardinal followed by Fred hoiberg.
> ...


Agreed on all counts.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Sam and Willie are good energy players off the bench.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> I'm sure there will be times in the game where Iverson is moved back to shooting guard for a little bit to create some chaos.


The thing is right now Iverson is playing SG, he's just listed as PG.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> If there was any kind of furor over Jim O'Brien's choices for the 76ers Nov. 3 opening-night starting lineup, the rumblings didn't seem to be coming from the players. It is becoming clear, that one of O'Brien's gifts is an ability to lay things out so clearly within the inner sanctum that, by the time the information is presented to reporters, it's the equivalent of old news to the principals.
> 
> Marc Jackson, rather than Samuel Dalembert, at center? Aaron McKie, over Willie Green, at shooting guard? Rookie Andre Iguodala, instead of 11-year two-time All-Star Glenn Robinson, at small forward? After yesterday's practice at Philadelphia College Of Osteopathic Medicine, at least from the outside looking in, all seemed serene.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think this is going to backfire.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> I think this is going to backfire.


I definitely see where you're coming from. I mean Green goes out and it looks like he stepped up to the challenge, but Dalembert on the otherhand.. he didn't exactly look like Dalembert out there.

What I don't get is, how O'Brien says he thinks Dalembert and Green should earn their starting positions, but he just gives the starting two spot to McKie. McKie needs to be absolutely wide open to produce anything on offense. The sad thing is, that's what I'm pissed off more than anything else.. because Dalembert's going to start soon because Jackson's going to get hurt and miss games.

To be honest, I have no idea why the lineup couldn't have looked like this:

C: Dalembert
PF: Jackson
SF: Thomas
SG: Iguodala
PG: Iverson


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> hurt and miss games.
> 
> To be honest, I have no idea why the lineup couldn't have looked like this:
> ...


Because we can't shoot with that lineup.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> Because we can't shoot with that lineup.


And the team can shoot with the starting lineup now? All this is doing is replacing McKie with Jackson in the starting five, doing that you're not missing much (if any) shooting.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

We lose speed and versatility with that lineup. Mckie is a much better shooter than Marc Jackson and Marc, Sammy and Kenny are all low post players so it would be too crowded in there.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> We lose speed and versatility with that lineup. Mckie is a much better shooter than Marc Jackson and Marc, Sammy and Kenny are all low post players so it would be too crowded in there.


We may lose versatility, but I doubt we'd lose any speed if McKie was demoted in favor of Jackson going in the starting lineup.

Jackson, Thomas both have the ability to shoot from the outside, as well as post up. The way I see it, this team can only get so far with Kenny Thomas playing PF.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> "Disappointment?" Dalembert said. "No. Just fired up a little bit. It’s a wake-up call for me."
> 
> Dalembert has struggled at times through the preseason, and never more so than against the Jazz Tuesday when he had just one rebound and four fouls.
> 
> ...





> Dalembert played in all 82 games last season and started 53. He averaged 8.0 points, 7.6 rebounds and 2.3 blocks.
> 
> More tellingly, he regarded himself as the starter.
> 
> ...


LINK


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>KL Dawger</b>!
> We lose speed and versatility with that lineup. Mckie is a much better shooter than Marc Jackson and Marc, Sammy and Kenny are all low post players so it would be too crowded in there.


Now your finding excuses to justify your earlier statement which was refuted.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Why is everybody making such a big deal over this?

1. Benching Glenn Robinson is the best move he could have made. Why was Randy Ayers fired? Because of Robinson. This move does two things:

a) it proves that O'Brien is fully backed by the front office, sending a message to the whole team that he won't put up with the type of things that were going on last year.

b) it evaluates what Robinson's goals for the season are. Does he really want to win, or does he just want to make sure he gets more money next season by putting individual numbers up(which would be the smart thing to do)

To be fair, I don't agree that Iggy should start yet. I'd prefer Korver starting their, because even though he's not a good defender, he works hard enough not to be a weakness. I'd even put Salmons over Andre. That's not a dis, either, I just don't think he has enough experience to start or finish at a postion yet. I'd wait a couple of months and see.


2.


> Jim O'Brien-
> "Here's what I told Marc Jackson: I said, 'Marc, you're going to start for us. I'm going to tell you the same thing I'm going to tell Sammy, the same thing I'm going to tell the media - unless Samuel Dalembert can beat you out for that position, we will never be the team I think we can be,' " O'Brien said.
> 
> "I said, 'Your job, Marc, is to make sure he never takes the job off you.' Sammy's job is to make sure he takes the job off Marc. Part of Marc's job, being the leader he is, is to make sure Sammy has what it takes to take the job off him.
> ...


If you couldn't figure this out by yourself, commit suicide and improve the human race.


3.


> Originally posted by PhillyPhanatic!
> 
> 
> To be honest, I have no idea why the lineup couldn't have looked like this:
> ...



a) While Thomas can defend some SF's in short stretches, he doesn't have the ability to play offense or defense from the perimiter, so starting him there would be stupid. The whole reason Glenn Robinson isn't starting is because he doesn't have the speed(or the will) to keep up with half of the SF's in the league. You want somebody even slower than that defending the perimiter? 

b) The sixers' least deep position is Center. And the only two players they have over 6'10 are in your starting lineup.

c)Aaron McKie was about 5th in 3pt% last year, and you think this starting lineup improves them? Yes he only hits open shots, but that's all he needs to make, and more than you can say anybody in your starting lineup has proven they can consistently do.


4) Three day ago you were all riding O'Brien's nuts. Now he makes a decision he is more qualified than any of us to make, and he's stupid and overrated. This is why Larry Brown left(and why you all had to watch him win a championship the next year:devil: )


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>PhillyPhanatic</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> I really hope that AI would play more like he did in the Olympics, in regards of passing the ball. Also he still has that nasty habit of leaving his feet for almost every pass he makes.


Coming from somebody who watched every Olympic and Exibition game this summer(basketball withdrawal), you do not want that to happen. AI wasn't a good passer at all during the Olympics, he was just unselfish. Every time somebody gave him the ball, he either to an open shot or just passed it back. When Iverson is being agressive, he changes the game more than anybody not named Shaq. The whole team focuses on him, which will be great when he's playing Point because the rest of the team will be moving, instead of standing aside during an iso. And when he gets inside, he draws double and triple teams, which creats passing lanes. We just haven't seen the effect of that yet because its the preseason.


----------



## Rayza (Jul 21, 2004)

i totally agree with what sliccat said, i think his on point .. but sliccat .. take it ezy with the insults.

the starting 5 will not dictate how philly is going to play for the rest of the season nor who they are going to play with for the 48 minutes. Although this is not the lineup i was expecting, i understand what obrien is doing trying to fire up his players to win the starting 5 job.

KT can't play small forward, he dosent have the atheleticism and the outside range to play that position. He played so well at PF, so why change anything now?

As for iggy starting, I don't really see anything wrong with that. If o'brien think he cant handle startying, he will demote him in the future

But i rather see dalembert starting over marc


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> 1. Benching Glenn Robinson is the best move he could have made. Why was Randy Ayers fired? Because of Robinson. This move does two things:


I don't agree with Big Dog being the reason Ayers was fired, Ayers was in over his head the whole time. If any player did Ayers in (which I don't think was the case) that player was Aaron McKie, Big Dog complaining is something that always happens, McKie complaining isn't.



> If you couldn't figure this out by yourself, commit suicide and improve the human race.


Definitely not necessary to say that. :no: 



> a) While Thomas can defend some SF's in short stretches, he doesn't have the ability to play offense or defense from the perimiter, so starting him there would be stupid. The whole reason Glenn Robinson isn't starting is because he doesn't have the speed(or the will) to keep up with half of the SF's in the league. You want somebody even slower than that defending the perimiter?


Kenny Thomas spent his years on the Rockets primarily being a perimeter player, he has capable game on the perimeter. Watching Kenny Thomas on the Sixers compared to Big Dog, I'm not seeing how he's *that* much slower if at all.



> b) The sixers' least deep position is Center. And the only two players they have over 6'10 are in your starting lineup.


I'd actually go to say our shallowest position is PG. Now back to defending my starting five, Jackson would start at the four, but that doesn't mean that's where he'd see most of his minutes, things would shift when players came off the bench. 



> c)Aaron McKie was about 5th in 3pt% last year, and you think this starting lineup improves them? Yes he only hits open shots, but that's all he needs to make, and more than you can say anybody in your starting lineup has proven they can consistently do.


If you want to talk about slow, then Aaron McKie is definitely your guy, he's a shell of himself and shouldn't be starting. Why do you point slowness and inability on defense as a reason for Big Dog not starting but not McKie? Both can spot up and shoot, Big Dog is a better post-up player, they're also both stopgap players. He had a great year considering everything going on with his body, but if anyone expects him to give a repeat performance of last year's three point shooting they're reaching just a tad.

Also, I'm sure Allen Iverson can do a little bit more than him, and he's in my starting lineup.  



> 4) Three day ago you were all riding O'Brien's nuts. Now he makes a decision he is more qualified than any of us to make, and he's stupid and overrated. This is why Larry Brown left(and why you all had to watch him win a championship the next year:devil: )


I don't think anyone was riding his nuts, some people (like myself) like him, and others (like HKF) aren't as fond of him. I think people called the move stupid, not O'Brien. The thing though, is that's why we're here, that's why we're fans, our job is to second guess, discuss, hand out praise, what have you. At the end of the day, we can complain about him not starting Sammy and Willie, but the only two people who can make O'Brien change his mind are Sammy and Willie, we know that, we're just doing our part.

Larry Brown left town (after his longest stint at any pro step, mind you) because he grows tired of the same scenery. He left and went to a team that was a contender, they made a trade and won it all (sounds so much like Francona and the Sox it's scary).

Since you weren't so fond of my starting lineup, I'd love to see what you would put together.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Oh great, a new boorish Philly fan. YAY. :|


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Hong Kong Fooey</b>!
> Oh great, a new boorish Philly fan. YAY. :|


I 2nd those sentiments:sigh:


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> I'd actually go to say our shallowest position is PG.


People who can play(and have played) PG:
AI
Ollie
Salmons
Green

People who can play(and have played) C:
Dalembert
Skinner 
Jackson

Hmmm...

On a side note, why they didn't just resign Hamilton, who's much cheaper, and capable at doing what Skinner will, is beyond me. Or they could have signed them both incase Jackson and/or Dalembert gets injured.




> Oh great, a new boorish Philly fan. YAY.


Oh great, another guy too slow to actually argue my points. It's like you who keep me feeling good about myself.






> i totally agree with what sliccat said, i think his on point .. but sliccat .. take it ezy with the insults.


Sorry, but negativity annoys the  out of me. You don't know how many (middle aged white) people I cursed out during the Olympics.




> If you want to talk about slow, then Aaron McKie is definitely your guy, he's a shell of himself and shouldn't be starting. Why do you point slowness and inability on defense as a reason for Big Dog not starting but not McKie? Both can spot up and shoot, Big Dog is a better post-up player, they're also both stopgap players. He had a great year considering everything going on with his body, but if anyone expects him to give a repeat performance of last year's three point shooting they're reaching just a tad.


1) I don't expect Aaron McKie as a long term starter like Robinson would be, and neither does O'brien, he's already said that. However, Robinson's lack of defense comes from a lack of effort, which will not be missing from Mckie in the regular season(same with Korver), and lots of effort can easily make up for whatever he's lacking. He's also a better passer than robinson, and as long as he sinks his open shots, he'll be okay in this offense.

2) Unlike Mckie, Robinson's offensive game doesn't fit really well with this offense. Robinson is an inbetween shooter in an inside-out offense, and he stagnates the offense whenever he has the ball and is the focus of the offensein half-court, unless he's hot. So unless he learns to sacrifice his game a little bit and become a quick shooter or passer, he'll be a detriment to the team, which is why I think benching him is a great test to see where he is. Besides, this team is so deep at the SF with capable players they could not play him at all and not lose much.




> Since you weren't so fond of my starting lineup, I'd love to see what you would put together.


What it should eventually be?

In order of rotation from starter:

C: Samuel Dalembert, Marc Jackson, Brian Skinner
PF: Kenny Thomas, Brian Skinner, Cloriss Williamson, Marc Jackson
SF: Glenn Robinson, Kyle Korver, Cloriss Williamson, ANdre Iguadala, John Salmons, Aaron McKie, Kedric Brown(wow they're deep)
SG: Willie Green, Andre Iguadala, Aaron Mckie, John Salmsons, Kyle Korver, Kedric Brown
PG: Allen Iverson, Aaron Mckie, Kevin Ollie, John Salmons, Andre Iguadala, Willie Green


Keep in mind that this is what I'm hoping for in January, and I agree with the starting lineup now, except that I think it should be Korver at Small Forward.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> 
> Oh great, another guy too slow to actually argue my points. It's *people* like you who keep me feeling good about myself.


Hopefully, you'll calm down for a moment and actually type out your full sentences. You forgot the word "people" I inserted it into your post, to help. 

I am just saying, you're new here and you're already acting incredibly rude. No need to be rude while making your point. Another person already asked you to chill on the insults. That's all anyone really wants.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sliccat</b>!
> People who can play(and have played) PG:
> AI
> Ollie
> ...


If you're talking about guys you can throw out at a position, then sure we're deeper at PG, but I'm not comfortable at all with Willie Green running point for any extended amount of time on the other hand I feel more comfortable starting the three centers we have.

My projected line up with Big Jack, wouldn't have him logging a ton of minutes there, I just think you can only go so far with K9 at the PF.



> On a side note, why they didn't just resign Hamilton, who's much cheaper, and capable at doing what Skinner will, is beyond me. Or they could have signed them both incase Jackson and/or Dalembert gets injured.


There's two ways too look at the Zendon situation, either he decided to test the waters, or Billy King blew it two consecutive summers with an under the radar big man. Zendon didn't have a ton of talent, but I liked how he out worked any player you put him up against, and he had a positive impact on the rest of the team. Right now he's injured (not sure how bad it is) but when he gets healthy, he has a chance to play a big role for the Bucks.



> Sorry, but negativity annoys the  out of me. You don't know how many (middle aged white) people I cursed out during the Olympics.


Trust me you're not the only one in that boat, you should've seen the things in the Olympics here. We had a good amount of people defending the players. I think negativity is good, because if it was all rosey despite my mostly optimistic outlook, I wouldn't be able to stomach it.



> Keep in mind that this is what I'm hoping for in January, and I agree with the starting lineup now, except that I think it should be Korver at Small Forward.


I'm fine with the current starting lineup if he has guys like McKie playing 15-20 minutes a night, because he loses his effectiveness past that. I'm stuck at the starting block with grabbing the concept of McKie starting, because he was definitely out performed in the preseason. I'll just hope that Willie Green follows up and outworks Aaron and becomes a starter.


----------



## Dakota (Aug 18, 2002)

I would really love to see a lineup like this during the season. They don't neccesarily have to start the game, or even finish it, but I believe that this group can do much damage to any team they play in the Eastern conference. 

PG- Iverson
SG- Iggy 
SF- Korver
PF- Thomas 
C- Dalembert

I have no clue why Jackson is being promoted over Dalembert in the first place. Is it because Jackson is outplaying Dalembert in the preseason? Okay, that's the preseason. Dalembert proved what he can actually do last year, and what he is capable of, but did Jackson? No. Jackson has never been a consistent while he has played for us, so what makes O'Brien think that he will be consistent this year? I'm not sure. 

Does anyone else think Korver is going to average 10+ this year? I do. He has the ability to hit 3 treys every single game, so it doesn't even matter if he plays that many minutes, because it won't effect his shot. He can come right into a game and just light up the court. It's amazing sometimes to watch him. 

As for Iggy, well I love what he brings to the table. I just love his athleticsm on the court. My thoughts are that he will get adjusted to the NBA quicker because of it. 

Regarding Iverson, well I like the position we have put him in. The Sixers have always revolved around Iverson, so I don't think putting him at the PG position is that much of a change. He doesn't have to wait for anyone, E.Snow more or less, to pass him the ball anymore. He can just see a spot and go towards it. He defiantly will have more turnovers I'm assuming, but if this change starts working early, then I don't think O'Brien will have any problem with that stat.


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

> Does anyone else think Korver is going to average 10+ this year? I do. He has the ability to hit 3 treys every single game, so it doesn't even matter if he plays that many minutes, because it won't effect his shot. He can come right into a game and just light up the court. It's amazing sometimes to watch him.


I don't think he'll get 10 ppg because it seems like O'Brien is running him as the third SF and SG, which won't give him more than 15-20 minutes, and he won't consistently get 10 ppg like that. It's probably the only thing I've disagreed with O'Brien on so far


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

Well, this just about goes to show that I was completely wrong about almost everything having to do with the Sixers coming in. I thought Iguodala would have very little(if any) impact right away, or even this season. I thought Dalembert would start, and if any other frontcourt player was starting other than than Dalembert and Kenny Thomas I would've thought for sure it would be Brian Skinner. Glenn Robinson's not going to see the floor as a Sixer again, which is a good thing for Philly. Let's just hope I wasn't wrong about one more thing, which is Philly taking the Atlantic Division.


----------

